# Troy ny New Zealand red female for good home



## sydneyaustralia (Apr 7, 2016)

Troy ny

3 month old female 

Tan 

Friendly, likes to love, never has bitten

Not fixed 

Okay with other bunnies, never been around other animals

$50 rehoming fee, comes with everything. 
Email [email protected]


----------

